# FS Malawi Haps and Peacocks



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

x4 2.5" Dragonblood Peacock males. These guys aren't really coloured up because the dominant one is bigger than they are, but they should colour up pretty quick once they are separated. Right now they look just like the females. $5 ea.

Dragon blood Peacock breeding group 1m/3f Male is 4", females are 3". Pretty sure all 3 have bred before. $30

x14 1.5"-2" Copadichromis borleyi Kadango. They are still too small to be sexed accurately. $5 each

3.5" male Aulonocara stuartgranti Maleri. SOLD


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Still waiting to hear back from you, to when to meet??


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Dragonblood Peacock breeding trios 1m/2f $15 ea. is this price for each fish or for the trio?


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

$15 for the trio


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

MOLOTO said:


> $15 for the trio


Oh boy, I think I am in trouble again lol I don't know when I would b going that way


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

.......................


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Got to much heat Bob?


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump, updated


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

PM 'd for Aulonocara stuartgranti Maleri


----------



## Bane (Jul 13, 2013)

Pm sent hope there's some left.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Pics are up, Aulonocara stuartgranti Maleri pending


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Dragonblood breeding group pending


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Aulonocara stuartgranti Maleri sold


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump bump bump


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Dragon blood breeding group back up for sale


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

You have a PM in regards to your Group of 4 Dragon Blood Peacocks-$30.

& I'll be interested in viewing some actual pictures of your Borylie's parents if you don't mind me asking pls?

I'm sure your busy & once you have spare time than respond back so I can stop by & pick them all up, of 'course I'll bring my own 5g Bucket for easy & safe transport of these little ones.

Thank you for your time in advance fellow member.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Due to the large amount of interest in the Dragonblood peacock group, I will sell the group on a first come first serve basis. First person to post a definite time they can come by to pick them up will get first dibs. I live by the Wendy's and Tim Hortons by the Coast Meridian overpass


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## chobes (Mar 22, 2011)

Is there any kandango left I would like them 604-339-2491


----------

